# Rivarossi Repower



## Brian (Jan 22, 2014)

I have 2 older Riva's that I want to convert to DCC. An 0-8-0 and a 2-8-8-2 Mallet. I managed to switch the 0-8-0 but thru my own stupidity after it had run a little bit blew up the decoder!! I was not completely happy with how it ran thou as it was a little jerky.Which I understand happens with these old motors.
It has the vertical shaft motor in it. The Mallet , I just can't figure out how to isolate the chassis from the motor in that one. It has the horizontal shaft motor. Has anyone converted the motors in these old Riva's? Can you give me a lead as to what motors will fit and where to find them? Is it just a measure twice and hope one fits?
I have searched and have not been able to locate any info on this.
thanks
Brian


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

the outside of the case doesn't have to be isolated, just the brushes ...
it's pretty easy to do, just insulate both of them if they aren't already ..


----------



## LocoDe-zel#219 (Jan 1, 2020)

Remove a plate just in front of the smoke stack that hides a screw, then remove screw. Flip over and move the rear truck to the side to expose another screw from under the cab. Gently lift the body off from the top. This will expose the motor. I need to do the same with my Riva 2-8-8-2 and from reading posts on here it seems to be easier and more cost effective to replace the motor.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

A guy on eBay called cv backshops sells can motor conversions. Just be sure if it is a square motor or a round motor. They had a couple different motors in those old models. I’ve used them in a couple locomotives. The couple I’ve used them in ran excellent but were a little bit light on pulling power. Most rivarossi steam is though till you get into the hornby designed ones. I have a 4-6-6-4 a 2-8-8-2 and a 4-6-2 of the newer hornby models and they’re far superior to the old ahm era engines. I think cv back shop charges like $25 or $30 per kit. I can try to get you more details if needed. I replaced the motors in the 2-10-2 and a 2-8-4 and they ran excellent light but wouldn’t pull much more than 5 or 6 cars before they ran out of brawn


----------



## Brian (Jan 22, 2014)

Jscullans said:


> A guy on eBay called cv backshops sells can motor conversions. Just be sure if it is a square motor or a round motor. They had a couple different motors in those old models. I’ve used them in a couple locomotives. The couple I’ve used them in ran excellent but were a little bit light on pulling power. Most rivarossi steam is though till you get into the hornby designed ones. I have a 4-6-6-4 a 2-8-8-2 and a 4-6-2 of the newer hornby models and they’re far superior to the old ahm era engines. I think cv back shop charges like $25 or $30 per kit. I can try to get you more details if needed. I replaced the motors in the 2-10-2 and a 2-8-4 and they ran excellent light but wouldn’t pull much more than 5 or 6 cars before they ran out of brawn


Thanks Jscullans. I tried searching for that seller on ebay but can't find him/her. is there a way to search them out? I tried selecting sellers only but it didnt show up


----------



## rrswede (Jan 6, 2012)

Here is a direct link.

https://www.ebay.com/usr/cv-backshop

swede


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

Here is a screenshot of the seller


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

You’ll probably have to ask on if he has the correct kits in stock. I know on the paper he sent me on my last order he has a specific kit for the 2882 and a specific kit for the 080


----------



## Brian (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you for the info on that seller. I have sent an email requesting what I am looking for. fingers crossed he will have what I need


----------



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

When it comes to Riva's you have to keep in mind they are basically a DC platform, especially the older ones, and are not always intuitive when you're knee deep into a conversion. Yes, they can be converted to DCC (some easier than others). I've done a few. Each one was different. As long as you don't mind doing a little detective work and keep your expectations in check. For me the juice wasn't worth the squeeze. Riva's are not exactly stellar when it comes to detail. I did not like seeing the motor sticking out of the back-head into the cab. If you don't mind all that than go for it, but keep your analytical skills high. The last one I did used the frame to power the motor. You can get away with that only if using it for one polarity. You can't pump two different polarities through the frame. They solved the problem by using a hollow rivet with an insulator in the middle to a wheel set under the back-head. Then they used the headlight to ground the thing using another hollow rivet to a front wheel set revising the polarity. What they ended up doing was hard-wiring the wheel set in the middle to one polarity. Why would they do that? Why not rip everything out and run wires to where you need them? They certainly weren't thinking about DCC. Go figure.


----------

